# Pic critiques



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

My opinion, is to put the first 3 together, since they are ones you worked with and leave the orginal out. I like what you did with the photos, should look really nice with all 3 together!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the first one and the last two, the 2nd to the last especially.

Good work, Maribeth!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, Jo...and I love the floppy fish in Daisy's mouth in your sig, makes me giggle...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I like the last two in particular, because you have not lost his expression. For consistency in style, I might do a double matted framed set of the first one and the next to the last.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

I really, really like the first one.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love the what you did to the second picture--could you tell how you achieved that look?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the first one and the last two. THe next to the last is my favorite.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I like the last two in particular, because you have not lost his expression. For consistency in style, I might do a double matted framed set of the first one and the next to the last.


Hmmmm, Laura, that makes me re-think this...the PS effects on the 2nd & 
3rd *do* dull his expression.....

I double matted the first one with maroon and green mats in a gray barnwood frame...with an Emily Bronte quote 
"Whatever our souls are made of, his and mine are the same."


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> I love the what you did to the second picture--could you tell how you achieved that look?


I have Adobe PhotoShop Elements and am very much a novice to all that it can do! These are 'filters' that can be applied to pics. The first one is 'posterized', the following pics, *if* I remember correctly cause I applied so many different filters, are 'watercolored' and I upped the brush stroke size. The 3rd one is a 'Conte crayon', large brush stroke size. 

Thank you all for the input!

Here's an old one of Loocie I did
Original








Graphic pen filter


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I would agree with PG. Nice job. Also I think that what you are doing for your brother is very thoughtful. I love the pics, they show the window to the soul!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

aaarggh...does anyone else have Photoshop Elements?

I've been trying to colorize parts of B & W's and I can't seem to do it.

Like this pic, which is in my top 5 favs of all times, from an old member (Banner-whom I didn't get permission to re-post from, but I don't think he'll mind since he posted it here before)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The three edited ones. Not the original. They look awesome!


----------

